# [Essentials] SNES *NEW*



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

This is the new and updated *SNES-Essentials* topic.​ 
The layout will be the same as that of my other lists and the rules are:


			
				Rules by Dice said:
			
		

> *If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list).
> 
> *You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.


All games will be sorted alphabetically as I decided that I won't show the exact number of votes for each game.

I tried my best to sort out all naming differences, but I couldn't find any equivalent for the following games (GoodSNES 2.04):


Spoiler



Ghost Sweeper Mikami Gokuraku Daisakusen
King Arthurs Quest
Mega Man 8
Shooting Macross
Super Metroid Redesign


If anyone can provide more info on them, please post.

Used game codes are:
(NG-Dump Known) = No good dump has been found
(NP) = Nintendo Power exclusive
(BS) = Broadcast Satellite (Satellaview) ROM




Essential Games [10+ votes]
Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Earthbound / Mother 2
Final Fantasy VI / Final Fantasy III (US)
Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past
Secret of Mana
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Metroid








Recommended Games [5+ votes]
Aladdin
Super Castlevania IV
Contra III - The Alien Wars / Super Probotector - The Alien Rebels
Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy's Kong Quest
Donkey Kong Country 3 - Dixie Kong's Double Trouble
F-ZERO
Final Fantasy IV / Final Fantasy II (US)
Final Fight
Killer Instinct
Kirby's Fun Pack / Kirby Super Star
Mario Paint
Mega Man X
Mega Man X 3
Shadowrun
Shin Kidou Senki Gundam W - Endless Duel
Street Fighter II Turbo - Hyper Fighting
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island
Super Smash T.V.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles in Time / Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles IV - Turtles in Time
Terranigma
Zombies Ate My Neighbors








Noteworthy Games [3+ votes]
Another World / Out of this World
Batman Returns
Battletoads & Double Dragon - The Ultimate Team
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs
Breath Of Fire II
Cybernator / Assault Suits Valken
Dr. Mario
E.V.O. Search for Eden
Harvest Moon
Illusion of Gaia
King Arthur's World
Kirby's Avalanche
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals
Mega Man VII
Mega Man X 2
Metal Marines
Mortal Kombat 3
NBA Jam - Tournament Edition
Ogre Battle - The March of the Black Queen
PilotWings
R-Type III - The Third Lightning
Secret of Evermore
Seiken Densetsu 3
Sky Blazer
Soul Blazer
Sparkster
Street Fighter II - The World Warrior
Sunset Riders
Super Aleste
Super Bomberman
Super Ghouls 'N Ghosts
Super Punch-Out!!
Super R-Type
Super Star Wars
Super Star Wars - Return of the Jedi
Super Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back
Super Street Fighter II - The New Challengers
Super Turrican
Tetris
Tetris Attack
Top Gear
U.N. Squadron
Umihara Kawase
Wario's Woods
Wild Guns








Other Games [<3 votes]
2020 Super Baseball
7th Saga, The
Acrobat Mission
Actraiser
Actraiser 2
Addams Family, The
Adventures of Batman & Robin, The
Aero Fighters
Aero the Acro-Bat
Aerobiz Supersonic
Alfred Chicken
Amazing Spider-Man, The - Lethal Foes
Araiguma Rascal
Arcana
Area 88
Arkanoid - Doh It Again (BS)
Art of Fighting
Asterix
Asterix & Obelix
Axelay
Bahamut Lagoon
Bakuto Dochers
Battle Clash
Battle Cross
Battle Racers
Biker Mice From Mars
Bio Metal
Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon - Another Story
Blackthorne
Blazeon
Bomberman B-Daman
Boogerman - A Pick and Flick Adventure
Breath of Fire
Bubsy II
Bubsy in Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind
Bugs Bunny - Rabbit Rampage
Bust-A-Move
Cameltry / On The Ball
Cannon Fodder
Captain Commando
Castlevania - Dracula X
Chavez
Choplifter III
Choujikuu Yousai Macross - Scrambled Valkyrie
Claymates
Clock Tower
Cool Spot
Cool World
Cosmo Gang - The Video
Dai-3-Ji Super Robot Taisen
Dai-4-Ji Super Robot Taisen
Darius Twin
Death and Return of Superman, The
Demon's Crest
Der Langrisser
Do-Re-Mi Fantasy - Milon no Dokidoki Daibouken
Donald in Maui Mallard
Double Dragon V - The Shadow Falls
Dragon Ball Z - Hyper Dimension
Dragon Ball Z - Super Butouden 2
Dragon Ball Z - Super Gokuuden Totsugeki Hen
Dragon Quest I & II
Dragon Quest III - Soshite Densetsu he...
Dragon Quest V - Tenkuu no Hanayome
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi
Dragon View
Dragon's Lair
Dream Basketball - Dunk & Hoop
Dual Orb II
Dungeon Master
Earthworm Jim
Earthworm Jim 2
Equinox
F-ZERO Grand Prix 2 (BS)
Final Fantasy - Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy V
Final Fight 2
Final Fight 3
Final Fight Guy
Fire Emblem - Monshou no Nazo
Fire Emblem - Seisen no Keifu
Fire Emblem - Thraki 776
Firemen, The
Firepower 2000
Flashback - The Quest for Identity
Front Mission
Front Mission - Gun Hazard
Fushigi no Dungeon 2 - Fuurai no Shiren
Ganbare Daiku no Gensan
Ganbare Goemon 2 - Kiteretsu Shougun Magginesu
Ganbare Goemon 3 - Shishi Juurokubei no Karakuri Manjigatame
Ganbare Goemon - Boku ga Dancer ni Natta Riyuu - Kirakira Douchuu
Gegege no Kitarou - Youkai Donjara
Gemfire
Gods
Gokujou Parodius
Goof Troop
Gradius III
Heisei Inu Monogatari Bow - Pop'n Smash!!
HyperZone
Ignition Factor
Illusion of Time
Inindo - Way of the Ninja
Iron Commando (NG-Dump Known)
Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius
Jelly Boy
Joe & Mac / Joe & Mac - Caveman Ninja
Joe & Mac 2 - Lost in the Tropics
Jurassic Park
Keeper
King of Dragons, The
King of the Monsters
Kirby no Kirakira Kids (NP)
Kirby's Dream Course
Knights of the Round
Kunio-kun no Dodge Ball - Zenin Shuugou!
Legend (718)
Legend of The Mystical Ninja, The
Lemmings
Lemmings 2 - The Tribes
Lion King, The
Live A Live
Lode Runner Twin - Justy to Liberty no Daibouken
Lost Vikings, The
Lost Vikings II, The
Lufia & The Fortress of Doom
Madden NFL '98
Magic Sword
Magical Drop 2
Magical Pop'n
Magical Quest Starring Mickey Mouse, The
Majuu Ou
Marchen Adventure Cotton 100%
Mario & Wario
Mario no Super Picross
Marvel Super Heroes - War of the Gems
Mazinger Z
Mechwarrior 3050
Metal Combat - Falcon's Revenge
Metal Warriors
Metroid Legacy (Hack) (get the patch here: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/109/)
Mickey Mania
Mickey no Tokyo Disneyland Daibouken
Mickey to Donald - Magical Adventure 3
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - The Fighting Edition
Mighty Morphin Power Rangers - The Movie
Miracle Girls
Monopoly
Monstania
Mortal Kombat
Mortal Kombat II
NBA Jam
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy
Ninja Warriors, The
Ninja Warriors Again, The
Nosferatu
Otoboke Ninja Colosseum
Paladin's Quest
Parodius - Non-Sense Fantasy
Phantom 2040
Plok!
Pocky & Rocky / Kiki KaiKai - Nazo no Kuro Mantle
Pop'n Twinbee
Pop'n Twinbee - Rainbow Bell Adventures
Populous
Populous II - Trials of the Olympian Gods
Power Lode Runner
Power Soukoban (NP)
Primal Rage
Prince of Persia
Prince of Persia 2 - The Shadow & The Flame
Puzzle'n Desu!
Ranma Nibunnoichi
Ranma Nibunnoichi - Gu Choki Ougi Jaanken
Ren & Stimpy Show, The - Fire Dogs
Rendering Ranger R2
Rival Turf
Rock N' Roll Racing
Rockman & Forte
Romance of the Three Kingdoms II
Romance of the Three Kingdoms III - Dragon of Destiny
Romance of the Three Kingdoms IV - Wall of Fire
Romancing SaGa 3
Rudra no Hihou
Rushing Beat Shura
Septentrion
Samurai Shodown
Sanrio World Smash Ball!
SD F-1 Grand Prix
SD Hiryuu no Ken
Secret of the Stars
Shin Megami Tensei
Shin Megami Tensei II
Shin Nekketsu Kouha - Kunio-tachi no Banka
Shodai Nekketsu Kouha Kunio-kun
Sim City
Sim City 2000
Sim Earth - The Living Planet
Smash Tennis
Sonic Blast Man II
Space Megaforce
Spark World
Spider-Man & Venom - Maximum Carnage
Spriggan Powered
Star Fox / StarWing
Star Fox 2 (Beta TD)
Star Ocean
Street Fighter Alpha 2
Street Racer
Strike Gunner
Stunt Race FX
Super Adventure Island
Super Adventure Island II
Super Bomberman - Panic Bomber W
Super Bomberman 2
Super Bomberman 3
Super Buster Bros.
Super Conflict - The Mideast
Super Double Dragon
Super Drift Out
Super Earth Defense Force
Super Famicom Wars (NP)
Super Mad Champ
Super NES Super Scope 6 / Super NES Nintendo Scope 6
Super Nova
Super Robot Taisen Gaiden - Masou Kishin - The Lord of Elemental
Super Soccer
Super Soukoban
Super Tekkyuu Fight!
Super Tennis
Super Turrican 2
Sutte Hakkun
Taekwon-Do
Tales of Phantasia
Tecmo Super Bowl
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Tournament Fighters / Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles - Tournament Fighters
Tetris Battle Gaiden
Thunder Spirits
Tin Star
Tiny Toon Adventures - Buster Busts Loose!
Top Gear 2
Torneko no Daibouken - Fushigi no Dungeon
Treasure Hunter G
Twisted Tales of Spike McFang, The
Uchuu no Kishi - Tekkaman Blade
Uchuu Race - Astro Go! Go!
Ultima - Runes Of Virtue 2
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Undercover Cops
Uniracers
Whirlo
Wizardry V - Heart of the Maelstrom
Wonder Project J - Kikai no Shounen Pino
Wrecking Crew '98
X-Men - Mutant Apocalypse
Ys III - Wanderers from Ys
Ys IV - Mask of the Sun
Yuu Yuu Hakusho
Yuu Yuu Hakusho - Tokubetsu Hen
Yuu Yuu Hakusho 2 - Kakutou no Shou
Yuu Yuu Hakusho Final - Makai Saikyou Retsuden
Zero the Kamikaze Squirrel








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Last updated on 2010-12-05 - post 15
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Special thanks to Bitbyte and dice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Keep voting guys, don't forget about the other essentials lists and most of all: have fun playing the games listed here.*

P.S.: Constructive criticism is always welcome!


----------



## gamerjr (Apr 1, 2010)

Uniracers +1


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 1, 2010)

Ogre Battle!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 1, 2010)

+1 
Super Metroid
Super Mario All-stars
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

that's all the good SNES games I've played.
I need to get back into the SNES.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2010)

List updated. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Okami Wolfen (May 12, 2010)

Zelda: A Link to the Past.

Final Fantasy IV, V, and VI.

Super Metroid.

Fire Emblem Seisen no Keifu and Thracia 776.

Chrono Trigger.

And of course, Super Mario World.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

List updated.


----------



## Balee56 (May 14, 2010)

Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Earthbound
Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Final Fantasy III (US)
Killer Instinct
Kirby Super Star
Mega Man X
Mega Man X2
Mega Man X3
Shin Kidou Senki Gundam W - Endless Duel
Street Fighter II Turbo - Hyper Fighting
U.N. Squadron
Final Fight
Final Fight 3


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2010)

list updated


----------



## logical thinker (May 25, 2010)

Final Fight
Street Fighter 2 Turbo
Super Mario RPG - Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Top Gear
Top Gear 2


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 super metroid

best snes game imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 clock tower
that game is damn creepy even on the snes!

+1 a link to the past


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

The list is up to date.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2010)

Lack of Jelly Boy makes me sad....

seriously, the guy can turn into a hammer and smack enemies in the face. That's awesome. especially if like me you get it boxed with manual on ebay for 99p


----------



## SpaceJump (Jun 27, 2010)

Metroid Legacy is a Super Metroid hack. It is a great one! It's so good it could be Super Metroid 2. Everyone who likes Super Metroid should play it!

My votes:
Obviously Super Metroid and Legacy
Super Mario RPG
Zelda
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island
Super Mario All-Stars
Sparkster
Contra 3
Super Turrican
SSF2
Tiny Toons
Castlevania IV
Mortal Kombat 2 and 3
Chrono Trigger
All DKCs
Super Mario Kart

Ah, memories...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sim City and Sim City 2000 is my best games for creating buildings!

Bahamut Lagoon is the best strategies games!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2010)

List updated. Thanks SpaceJump for the info on Metroid Legacy!

Also @SpaceJump: Which Tiny Toons game did you mean?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 9, 2010)

I Vote:

Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Earthbound
E.V.O The Search for Eden
Final Fight
F-Zero
Goof Troop
Joe & Mac(Caveman Ninja)
Kirby's Dreamland 3
Kirby Super Star
Legend of the Mystical Ninja
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Magical Quest Starring Mickey Mouse
Mega Man X
Rock N' Roll Racing
Starfox
Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting
Sunset Riders
Super Bonk
Super Castlevania IV
Super Ghouls 'N Ghosts
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Super Off-Road(The original...not that god awful "The Baja" one)
Super Punch-Out!!
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turltes IV: Turtles in Time
Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster Busts Loose
Uncharted Waters 2: New Horizons
Zombies Ate My Neighbors

those are the games I had most fun with as a kid and still have fun with to this day!


----------



## amosmyn (Jan 27, 2011)

Chrono Trigger
Contra III
Earthbound
Super Punch-Out!!
Super Metroid
Super Mario World 2
Super Kaizo Mario 2 (Hack)
Super Mario RPG
Mega Man X2
Mega Man X
Mega Man 7
Prince of Persia
Secret of Mana
Donkey Kong Country 2
Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past
Fire Emblem: Seisen no Keifu


----------



## Atomglow (Feb 15, 2011)

Terranigma
Donkey Kong Country 1 + 2
Yoshis Island
Super Street Fighter 2 The World Warrior
Stunt Race
Starwing

I've much more favourite games, but I like this ones best.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll throw some votes at:
Actraiser 1 & 2
Soul Blazer
Star Fox
E.V.O. Search for Eden
Final Fantasy 2 & 3 (USA numbering)
Contra 3
TMNT 4 turtles in time

I'd also like to nominate Drakken and Lagoon since I did not see them in any part of the list.  There are more, but I'll let them for another time.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 29, 2011)

+1 for...

Sailor Moon RPG - Another Story
Terranigma
Bahamut Lagoon
Soul Blazer
Earthbound
Lufia 1 & 2
Chrono Trigger
Breath of Fire 1 & 2
Live A Live
Lagoon
Shadowrun
Soul Blazer


----------



## amosmyn (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah shoot, forgot to add Castlevania IV.


----------



## felixsrg (Apr 29, 2011)

+1 to:

Terranigma
Donkey Kong Country
Chrono Trigger
Megaman X
Super Mario World
Yoshi's Island
Secret of Mana
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Top Gear
Shin Megami Tensei
Mortal Kombat 3
Illusion of Gaia
Harvest Moon
Final Fantasy VI


----------



## Ruri (Apr 29, 2011)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I tried my best to sort out all naming differences, but I couldn't find any equivalent for the following games (GoodSNES 2.04):
> 
> King Arthurs Quest


They almost certainly mean _King Arthur's World_.

Anyway, my votes are for mostly little-known translated games:

Wonder Project J - Kikai no Shounen Pino
Treasure Hunter G
Tales of Phantasia
Star Ocean
Shin Megami Tensei
Shin Megami Tensei II
Rudra no Hihou
Monstania
Live A Live
Inindo - Way of the Ninja
Dual Orb II
Dragon Quest V - Tenkuu no Hanayome
Dragon Quest VI - Maboroshi no Daichi
Clock Tower
Cannon Fodder
Ball Bullet Gun
Adventures of Hourai High
Hiouden - Legend of the Scarlet King
Jutei Senki
Shiren the Wanderer: Mysterious Dungeon 2
Star Fox 2
Tactics Ogre ~ Let Us Cling Together
Wizardry 1-2-3 ~The Story of Llylgamyn~
Bahamut Lagoon
Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals
Ancient Magic


----------



## PaullyG (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 

Bust-A-Move
Dr. Mario
Earthbound
Gods
Gradius III
Lemmings
Lemmings 2 - The Tribes
Lost Vikings, The
Lost Vikings II, The
R-Type III - The Third Lightning
SimAnt 
Sim City
Sim City 2000
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario World
Super R-Type
Super Star Wars
Super Star Wars - Return of the Jedi
Super Star Wars - The Empire Strikes Back
Tales Of Phantasia (Translated)
Tetris


----------



## glysegui (Aug 3, 2011)

Seiken Densetsu 3, Mega Man X2 and Donkey Kong Country 2 +1. Also Gundam Wing: Endless Duel (Shin Kidou Senshi Gundam W: Endless Duel for the full name), although that game's just too good to be known. Really.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2011)

So far the only SNES game I've really played and enjoyed on my PSP is *Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy's Kong Quest* 
It is hard as fuck though, without savestates my PSP would already have been thrown through the air a few times. Works perfectly in 60FPS on my PSP, but in waterlevels it can lag a bit.


----------



## wasim (Aug 24, 2011)

i only played some SNES games (on my DS )
these are which i liked the most  : 
zelda : link to the past 
Donkey  kong
Harvest moon


----------



## Nujui (Aug 24, 2011)

Chrono Trigger.
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World 1 and 2.


----------



## benenator (Oct 23, 2011)

Most SNES games I've played have actually been later ports, like

Final Fantasy II (as IV Advance)
Final Fantasy III (as VI Advance, with the music and color restoration patches)

But I can firmly give a +1 to _Rudra no Hihō_, aka _Treasure of the Rudras_. I really like the magic system -- what mage wouldn't eventually end up performing experiments with magic? :biggrin:


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy's Kong Quest
Donkey Kong Country 3 - Dixie Kong's Double Trouble
F-Zero
NBA Jam
NBA Jam Tournament Edition
Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World
Super Mario Cart
Super Mario RPG - Legend Of The Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island
Super Metroid
The Legend Of Zelda - A Link To The Past


----------



## 324atk (Feb 29, 2012)

+1 
FFV
Soul Blazer
Illusion of Gaia
Terranigma
Zombies Ate my Neighbors
Super Mario All-Stars
Shin Megami Tensei 1&2


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 29, 2012)

+1

Sailor Moon Another Story

Star Ocean

Rudra no Hihou

Front Mission

Gokujyo Paradius

Star Fox

Add

Madou Monogatari: Hanamaru Daiyouchi Enji

Cho Aniki: Bakuretsu Ranto Hen


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 28, 2012)

*Fantastic Enix "earth and heaven" trilogy:*
_Soul Blazer
Illusion of Gaia/ Time
Terranigma_
_+_
Act raiser 1 and 2
Robotrek
7th Saga

*Squaresoft games:*
Secret of mana
Secret of Evermore
Final Fantasy III
Chrono Trigger

Capcom games:

Megaman VII
Megaman X1,X2,X3
Rockman & Forte
Super streetfighter  II the new challengers
*mickey mouse trilogy*- Magical quest, Great circus mystery, Mickey to Donald magical adventure 3.
Demon's Crest 
Breath of Fire 1 & 2

Konami games:

Parodius trilogy:
_Gokujō Parodius! ～Kako no Eikō o Motomete～, __Jikkyō Oshaberi Parodius, __Parodius Da! －Shinwa kara Owarai e－( Parodius a non sense fantasy)_

Cybernator and Metal Warriors
Super Contra/ Probotector : the alien wars
Super Castlevania & Dracula x
TMNT IV : Turtles in time
Axelay
*Goemon series*: Legend of the mystical ninja, Ganbare Goemon 2,3,4.
Sparkster

Nintendo games:
zelda3
Super metroid
Super mario world 1 and 2 + allstars
Starfox/ Starwing
F-zero
Super mariokart
Eartbound


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 28, 2012)

lttp needs #1 in this list or it is a fail list.


----------



## jinnpan (Jun 28, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country
Super Mario All-Stars


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island and the DBZ legendary supersaiyan + other dbz games + flinstones + adams family must have! Super mario land 3 ofc aswell.


----------



## MarinoKadame (Oct 16, 2012)

The donkey kong country trio is a classic. E.V.O. Search for Eden is mostly the best game to simulate evolution and stuff ( Spore was a huge fail because of the change they made for 3 years old kids ), Golden sun was great too same with Mortal Kombat and Street Fighters, don't forget Super Mario RPG and finally Magical Quest: Starring Mickey Mouse was a pretty good game. Oh and Castlevania of course, forgot the 2 Earthworm Jim those was good. So here the list:
Donkey Kong Country Trio
E.V.O. Search for Eden
Golden Sun
Mortal Kombat
Street Fighters
Super Mario RPG
Magical Quest: Starring Mickey Mouse
Castlevania
Earthworm Jim 1 & 2


----------



## TeeR (Dec 16, 2012)

Toy Story
Super Mario All Stars + World


----------



## Whyat (Dec 21, 2012)

Joe and mac 
Super mario world 2
Metroid 
Fzero
Super mario kart
Earthbound
Speedy Gonzales Bandit cats.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 8, 2013)

+1
Chrono Trigger
Donkey Kong Country
Earthbound
E.V.O. Search for Eden
Goof Troop
Kirby's Dreamland 3
Kirby Superstar
The Legend of the Mystical Ninja
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Magical Quest: Starring Mickey Mouse
Megaman X
Street Fighter II Turbo
Sunset Riders
Super Castlevania IV
Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
Super Mario RPG
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster Busts Loose
Zombies Ate My Neighbors


----------



## elm (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the N64.. Gotta have Mario 64


----------



## SecretChao428 (Feb 26, 2014)

It is too bad that the SNES is not talked about when it comes to Romhacking on here.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mega Man 8 for SNES ? Seriously ?? I would love to see this hack, hmmmmmmmm.

EDIT: I am sure that someone confused it for Rockman & Forte as well as Megaman 9 via Rockman & Forte too. Maybe thats why it called Mega Man 8 ? Hmm.


----------



## ALPHAMARIOX (Jul 19, 2014)

SecretChao428 said:


> It is too bad that the SNES is not talked about when it comes to Romhacking on here.


 
Yeah. I've seen a lot of those for multiple games, including Earthbound. Some are actually really decent. Some, like one for Super Mario World that all you do is all and die, are just awful.


----------



## brandon2141 (Oct 16, 2014)

chrono trigger
megaman x 1,2.3
final fantasy 3
tales of phantasia
star ocean
wild guns
super double dragon
the ninja warriors
zombies at my neighbours
contra
ninja gaiden collection


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

DBZ Super Butouden 3, Super GameBoy and SGB2 are missing.


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

+1 to Earthbound and Super Mario RPG


----------



## assassinz (Apr 10, 2015)

Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World (this cart/rom has unique sprites for Luigi in SMW)

Metal Warriors
Chrono Trigger
Killer Instinct
Contra 3
Super Metroid
Rock n Roll Racing
Super Mario World 2
Kirby Super Star
Actraiser
Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius
Pop'n Twin Bee
A Link to the Past
Assault Suits Valken
Bomberman 5
TMNT IV
Super Ghouls n Ghosts
Castlevania IV
Super Mario RPG
Super Turrican 2
Super Gameboy with GB Donkey Kong


----------



## sandytf (Apr 10, 2015)

Lufia II


----------



## VMM (May 30, 2015)

+1
Goof Troop
Aladdin
Super Mario World
Megaman X
Zombies Ate My Neighboors
Battletoads
Earthworm Jim
The Lost Vikings 2
Super Bomberman


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Legend of Zelda, The - A Link to the Past
Secret of Mana
Super Mario All-Stars
Super Mario World
Kirby Super Star
Super Mario World 2 - Yoshi's Island
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV - Turtles in Time
Kirby's Dream Land 3
Lost Vikings


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 donkey kong country
+1 Yoshi island


----------



## VitaType (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 for Donkey Kong Country, Donkey Kong Country 2 and Donkey Kong Country 3


----------



## LinksAsleeping (Feb 10, 2017)

+1
Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy II
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Street Fighter II: The New Challengers
Street Fighter II Turbo: Hyper Fighting
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Super Mario All-Stars
F-Zero
Final Fight
Super Castlevania IV
Contra III: The Alien Wars
Tecmo Super Bowl
Super Metroid
Donkey Kong County
Killer Instinct
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
Mega Man X 
Mega Man X2


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

Super Mario World
Super Street Fighter 2
Chrono Trigger


----------



## Mansize (May 19, 2017)

+1
Firepower 2000 / Super Swiv
Lufia II
Donkey Kong Country II
Donkey Kong COuntry III
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Goof Troop


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 19, 2017)

Super Mario All-stars
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario World (Super Mario Bros. 4: Super Mario World in Japan)
MegaMan X
MegaMan X2
MegaMan X3
MegaMan VII
Rockman & Forte (SFC Japan only - my first game)
Super Castlevania IV
Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
Demon's Crest
Ninja Gaiden Trilogy
Sparkster
Street Fighter II (my first game)
Mortal Kombat (my first game)


----------



## luk_pop (May 24, 2017)

Super Mario All-stars
Winter Gold - the best super FX game on SNES in my opinion.
Mortal Kombat II
Starwing


----------



## Lord M (May 24, 2017)

Super DOuble Dragon is Essentials, not Others >_>


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 6, 2017)

don't forget: N-Warp Daisakusen: the only game that i know that can handle 8 players (need 2 multitaps for max players) and flames of eternety: a complete redesign for chrono trigger


----------



## rot86 (Aug 8, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## Maeson (Aug 29, 2017)

On regards of "King Arthur's Quest", I think the real name of the game is *King Arthur's World*.

It is a "2D real time strategy"; a bit similar to Lemmings, with different types of units with different abilities, and the goal is to get King Arthur to the end of the level (usually an evil King to dethrone). It is indeed a rather decent game, there's fun to have trying to make the most of each unit abilities' and knowing which type of units you will need (as you can only have 3 at the same time) , although some levels can get very frustrating (as if the game is trolling you, lol). 

Its soundtrack also has some funky themes here and there (one of them even makes a wink to Mission:Impossible main theme!).
Probably not for everybody, but eh, there's no game to fit every single person out there.


----------



## FGOD (Oct 1, 2017)

Battletoads in battlemania
Legends of Zelda Parallel Worlds
Killer Instinct
Axelay
Top Gear


----------



## Bren_McGuire (Oct 1, 2017)

Kaizo Mario World 1-3
Super Dram World 1 & 2


----------



## bardaxx (Oct 1, 2017)

Super Double dragon + 1
Plok! + 1
Prestorik Man (add to list)


----------



## Ceuse (Oct 2, 2017)

Terranigma +1


----------



## Denni88 (Oct 3, 2017)

international superstar soccer and
international superstar soccer Deluxe


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Oct 3, 2017)

Mega Man 7
Mega Man X
Mega Man X2
Mega Man X3
Final Fantasy V (J, translation available)
Tales of Phantasia (J, translation available)
Street Fighter II (counting all versions as a whole here, which specific release is better is probably up to personal preference)

Regarding Mega Man 8, it's a PSX game. However, Mega Man & Bass, called by some "Mega Man 8" at the time, was originally released on the Super Famicom, only in Japan (as "Rockman & Forte").


----------



## HSQTECH (Oct 4, 2017)

PaperBoy 2


----------



## player0 (Oct 7, 2017)

Albert Odyssey
Skyblazer


----------



## MRJPGames (Oct 7, 2017)

Love how SMW is essentially featured two times on the essential list xD


----------



## mrjamma (Oct 10, 2017)

Fantastic list guys!
If you're ever looking for some less common games which are awesome, definitely try Blackthorne and Parodius by Konami is also awesome (shoot em up, power ups etc), but appears to be PAL only for english language. Otherwise '_Jikkyō Oshaberi Parodius' _is the Jap version


----------



## maczilla (Oct 15, 2017)

nvm


----------



## Athrocamtinian (Oct 18, 2017)

Just some more votes for underrated games that I absolutely loved as a kid:

Addams Family
UN Squadron
Sim Ant
Sim City
NBA Jam
Death and Return of Superman
Secret of Mana
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Game Boy (does that count??)
Super Bomber man
Vegas Stakes


----------



## Snoogins757 (Dec 18, 2017)

Super Castlevania IV


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 6, 2018)

Super buster bros was always one of my favourites


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 9, 2021)

+1 earthbound


----------

